# other vics to house with hap 44



## eoinyh (Oct 6, 2007)

hiya anyone got any advice which other vics to house with hap 44s its a 100 gallon tank i have 2 male 44s, 5 female 44s and 8 labs would like to add to it,any advice is welcome all though in ireland im finding it hard to locate vics but think i have a source now not many people keep them say there too mad i dont think so myself i think they spook easy :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Thye poblem is that H.sp44 may cross breed with any other vic's species so it's not easy to find , yu may try Astatoreochromis alluaudi or H.sp"matumbi hunter" or Pyxichromis orthostoma or any species that is very far in body shape and marking.
xris
good luck


----------



## harris4097 (Jun 12, 2008)

try the neochromis species, i have them in with my sp44's and they are completely uninterested in each other


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi harris4097,
they may seem fine now but as they get older and more aggressive you may see a change  
My neochromis would get the better of the other spawning males and carry on breeding with the females.

eoinyh
As for species 44 i only kept them with malawi's but i would avoid Pundamilia and any others with grey females. As xris mentioned and maybe Paralabidochromis sp."rockkribensis".
Paul


----------

